# Home made Wine / Beer forum



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Brewed a wheat ale today, mostly from leftovers, not sure how this one will turn out, low hop profile, the honey addition should add some sweetness while the coriander and lemon zest provide a citrus aroma. The OG was lower than anticipated 1.046. Anyway, will be good brew for those hot days in August.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I just like BEER.So without reading crap had to give a shout  ,Mich


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I tried the beer thing a few years back, it just wasn't for me, I am not a big beer drinker, but I do like one now and then. Have any of you tried those little like 2-3 gallon fridge barrel kits? I was thinking of getting one to try out, but if the beer is nsaty, why bother. Does it make a good beer to drink out on the deck?


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Frantz said:


> 2-3 gallon fridge barrel kits? Does it make a good beer to drink out on the deck?


No!


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

Northbound said:


> Brewed a wheat ale today, mostly from leftovers, not sure how this one will turn out, low hop profile, the honey addition should add some sweetness while the coriander and lemon zest provide a citrus aroma. The OG was lower than anticipated 1.046. Anyway, will be good brew for those hot days in August.


I've got a Pale Ale in the Primary right now. I'll be moving it to the secondary this weekend. Too bad it's not ready for our family vacation up in Munising. :sad:


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Unless you plan to dry hop, some folks say the secondary isnt all that necessary. Once the fermentation slowed and you get a consistent gravity, you can bottle from the primary. 

I plan to do just that with my latest brew, I will rack it to the secondary for a day to allow everything to settle to the bottom then bottle, takes two weeks off the process.


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

Northbound said:


> Unless you plan to dry hop, some folks say the secondary isnt all that necessary. Once the fermentation slowed and you get a consistent gravity, you can bottle from the primary.
> 
> I plan to do just that with my latest brew, I will rack it to the secondary for a day to allow everything to settle to the bottom then bottle, takes two weeks off the process.


I've heard that, but I've always been skeptical. Personally I like to transfer to the secondary for clarity reasons. I know it's just a quirk and it may not make a difference, but I want my brew to look as good as it tastes if I can.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Your right, racking to the secondary helps clarity and conditions the beer. I use both methods based on style. 

This summer I&#8217;m brewing wheat ales, due to proteins in wheat ales they're are hazey anyway so I don't rack them to a secondary. 

This fall I&#8217;ll start brewing my winter IPAs and Pale Ales, I like to dry hop those and will let them sit in the secondary for up to four weeks depending.

Those who keg go from brewing to drinking in a little over a week by skipping the secondary conditioning and force carbonating with CO2. I'm working toward that goal.


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

Once you keg, you'll never want to bottle again. It's a little pricey, but well worth it. 

I normally don't brew in the summer but this discussion has given me the itch to do a batch this weekend. Maybe an Oberon clone.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Ginweed said:


> Once you keg, you'll never want to bottle again. It's a little pricey, but well worth it.
> 
> I normally don't brew in the summer but this discussion has given me the itch to do a batch this weekend. Maybe an Oberon clone.


Just curious, if you brew an Oberon clone, what yeast would you pitch?


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

Probably Wyeast 1272 American Ale Yeast. That should help in the "fruity" flavor.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Bottled a 5 gallon batch of hard cider and an American wheat yesterday, took forever, but worth it.

The wife extended her stay downstate, not one to miss an opportunity, I'm brewing a saison this afternoon.


----------



## Stuntman (Jul 22, 2007)

First time to post here...Thanks for this thread, I am up for making our own Forum for home brewing. I live close to Houston, Texas. Brewing beer for 4 years now. Still learning, I am here to pick up tips. 
Things I have learned:

Frantz, there is a "Party Pig" that is great! I have only used it on two 5 gal brews. Each holds 2 1/2 gallons, I bought four and will get another two. You can buy a small, thick ice chest and cut a hole in it for the spout, then carry it to the patio. It has a sterile insert bag that keeps pressure to 15psi. You can bottle the four extra bottles, or go a head and sneak out about 12 bottles between the two and still be real close to the fill line, so that you have a few held back for a stock pile. Has a Keg type smoother taste than bottled, but like you, I stopped brewing for a while because of those dang bottles!

Northbound and Airoh, I made 5 gallons of soft drink, and had to drink it all by myself. It was some off the wall flavor. If you guys like it so, I guess I will try it again for grins,I'll go with a flavor like root beer. I just couldn't see tying up my equipment at the time. I only have two 2-stage kits, and I get my moneys worth out of em. Big K's right about taking time to clarify. I do 3-4 days primary, two weeks approximately in secondary. At least a week in the bottle. There is still a little settled in the bottom of the 12 oz. bottles.


Nilly, 7%? You making light beer? jk
I guess an all grain is what I am fixing to make, after one of my cans of Coopers Cerveza. The Cerveza is fast, my wife and I like it. My stock is too low, and I am working tommorrow, so I can squeeze a fast one off with the can, shoot it is already half way to beer. This all grain brew (I am guessing) is called "Old FaurtKnaucker." Instead of about four pounds of grains for steeping, This one has 13 1/4 lbs of mixed grains. Also I am used to throwing in malt extract, this one doesn't have it. Steeping the grains (heating water to 150 degrees, throwing in the grains and cooking for about 30 minutes) releases the sugars. Having more grain there is no need for the malt extract for sugar.

Sorry so long, won't do it again. 

Someone please post a very simple first wine to try, cheap....And do you have to wait 3 to 4 months? I can't wait THAT long!

"Your not drunk, if you can lay on the floor, without holding on."


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

All depends on if you like sweet or dry, red or white on the wines. Here are a few I have made and liked.

http://www.grapestompers.com/winekit_details.asp?WinekitID=191&SpecialsItem=Yes
http://www.grapestompers.com/winekit_details.asp?WinekitID=189&SpecialsItem=Yes
http://www.grapestompers.com/winekit_details.asp?WinekitID=96&SpecialsItem=Yes


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm planning on making some homebrew later this summer. It will be my first batch. ...Doe's anyone have good stout recipes? Those are my FAVORITE!!!


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

fasthunter said:


> I'm planning on making some homebrew later this summer. It will be my first batch. ...Doe's anyone have good stout recipes? Those are my FAVORITE!!!


*Chocolate wheat stout*
2 lbs of Wheat malt
8 lbs of Marris Otter
.5 lb of roast barley
.5 lbs of black patent
.5 lbs of 60L crystal 
.5 chocolate malt
hopps: 
1.5 oz of kent goldings for 60
0.5 oz of kent goldings for 20 
first mash for 20 min. at 130 deg
2nd mash for 60 min at 152. 
WLP 007

Another option is www.northernbrewer.com or www.austinhomebrew.com both have great kits, in extract and all grain.


----------



## Natlight (Feb 6, 2004)

Stuntman said:


> First time to post here...Thanks for this thread, I am up for making our own Forum for home brewing. I live close to Houston, Texas. Brewing beer for 4 years now. Still learning, I am here to pick up tips.
> Things I have learned:
> 
> Frantz, there is a "Party Pig" that is great! I have only used it on two 5 gal brews. Each holds 2 1/2 gallons, I bought four and will get another two. You can buy a small, thick ice chest and cut a hole in it for the spout, then carry it to the patio. It has a sterile insert bag that keeps pressure to 15psi. You can bottle the four extra bottles, or go a head and sneak out about 12 bottles between the two and still be real close to the fill line, so that you have a few held back for a stock pile. Has a Keg type smoother taste than bottled, but like you, I stopped brewing for a while because of those dang bottles!
> ...


:Welcome:


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

Well, I took advantage of the rain day yesterday and brewed up an Oberon clone. Everything went well except for mashing took an extra 45 minutes. After 60 minutes, I still didn't have full conversion. I've been playing around with different thermometers and I think my temperature was too low. 

I was a little shy of my target gravity. I was shooting for 1.059 and ended up at 1.054. Not bad. Color looked really good.

I checked it this morning and it was really going to town. We'll see in a couple weeks how it tastes.


----------



## SgtSlaughter (Oct 30, 2006)

Ginweed said:


> Well, I took advantage of the rain day yesterday and brewed up an Oberon clone. Everything went well except for mashing took an extra 45 minutes. After 60 minutes, I still didn't have full conversion. I've been playing around with different thermometers and I think my temperature was too low.
> 
> I was a little shy of my target gravity. I was shooting for 1.059 and ended up at 1.054. Not bad. Color looked really good.
> 
> I checked it this morning and it was really going to town. We'll see in a couple weeks how it tastes.


What was your hop schedule?


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

60 min - 0.5 oz Northern Brewer 
60 min - 0.5 oz Amarillo 
15 min - 0.25 oz Saaz
Flame out - 0.25 oz Saaz

I was originally going to put 1 oz of Northern Brewer in but the guy at the home brew store suggested I try Amarillo. We'll see. 

Here's the rest of it:

5 lbs 2-Row
5 lbs Wheat
1 lb Munich (light)
.5 lb Crystal 10L

The brew store didn't have the Wyeast 1272 American Ale Yeast which I wanted to use. I used the White Labs California Ale Yeast.


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

I use StarSan and OneStep. StarSan is great, but I found out the hard way that if you leave your tubing soaking the StarSan too long it will eat away at it. 

Oh well, cheap lesson learned.

On another note, I'm going to brew up a Dark Ale either tonight or Sunday.:woohoo1:


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I use bleach to sanitize abd B-Bright and dish soap to clean.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Big K said:


> ..........On another note, I'm going to brew up a Dark Ale either tonight or Sunday.:woohoo1:


Dark ale, sounds interesting; would that be similar to a Porter or Brown Ale?

Im brewing on Thursdays, racked an ale Wednesday then pitched the yeast cake to an amber I brewed Thursday. First time I tried that, had vigorous fermentation after only four hours. Plan to brew an ESB next Thursday. I hope to have a good selection of beers and ciders for the holidays.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I just started my Orange Chocolate port today. Also collected my first grapes from my new plants and started a small gallon batch.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Frantz said:


> I just started my Orange Chocolate port today. Also collected my first grapes from my new plants and started a small gallon batch.


Did you plant those this year? 

How many pounds of grapes does it take to make a gallon of wine?


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Started my first batch of hard cider on the 28th.
Hope to have it ready by Christmas.
Used a wine yeast and juiced it up a little with sugar.
It is really going to town with the temps between 68 and 73 degrees.


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

6 pages worth of comments and still no forum. I just finished my Pumpkin Porter and it is UNREAL! Perhaps we can get a little "gathering" together of ms-home brewers over the long cold winter. Anyone interested? I am in Kalamazoo and would be willing to drive to a central meeting spot if others would be.


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

Pumpkin Porter...sounds great! I would definately be interested, but I'm on the East Side. We would have to find a central location.

Just curious...All grain or extract?


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

yes, all grain and real pumpkin pie pumpkins(baked and then blended and put into mesh sock) I have pictures of the process that I intend on posting once I find the upload cable for my camera. The fermentation was unreal!!!


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

I bet the fermentation was pretty vigorous. I hope to graduate to all grain some day. Right now I only have the equipment for extract. However, I still enjoy brewing and I've been able to make some pretty decent brew.

Cheers.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Airoh said:


> Started my first batch of hard cider on the 28th.
> Hope to have it ready by Christmas.
> Used a wine yeast and juiced it up a little with sugar.
> It is really going to town with the temps between 68 and 73 degrees.


Thatll be a nice treat at Christmas. What wine yeast did you use and how much sugar did you add?

Last month I made a cider and added 5 lbs of honey, bottled it Tuesday, based on a taste test it should be awesome, wont be ready till next summer though.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Nine Milly said:


> 6 pages worth of comments and still no forum. I just finished my Pumpkin Porter and it is UNREAL! Perhaps we can get a little "gathering" together of ms-home brewers over the long cold winter. Anyone interested? I am in Kalamazoo and would be willing to drive to a central meeting spot if others would be.



It must be that time of year, I brewed a pumpkin ale yesterday. Although instead of fresh pumpkin, I used Libbys canned, no spice or preservatives. Beyond that I mashed 2-row, malted wheat, caramunich, caramel 40L, gave it a nice orange color . The spices I kept to ½ teaspoon, along with a half a stick of cinnamon and 2 grams fresh ginger. Took a taste before pitching the yeast; I could have cut back even more on the spices, but its not bad.

I too wish we had our own forum.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Yes, I planted this year. I had two vines that took off and got out of control before I could do anything with them, and they produced about 4#'s. I filled the rest with a little cider. Not sure how it will taste, but you never know till you try, can't be to bad, it is fruit!

I looked at the pumpkin wine recipes, but they were hit and miss on performance and end product and I am to low on carboy space right now to be messing around with trial recipes! I gotta build up a stock, been drinking more than I have been making!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Northbound said:


> Thatll be a nice treat at Christmas. What wine yeast did you use and how much sugar did you add?
> 
> Last month I made a cider and added 5 lbs of honey, bottled it Tuesday, based on a taste test it should be awesome, wont be ready till next summer though.


I put 2 lbs. of pure cane sugar in with six gallons in a glass carboy and used Lalvin EC 1118 yeast.

I wanted to use corn sugar but the store no longer sold it. So I went with the pure cane.

I plan to use half gallon wine bottles. So who knows, maybe there will be some left a year from now to try.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Today I picked up 5 gallons of fresh cider, on sale, at a local orchard.

Plan to add 10 lbs of honey. Once it's ready to bottle I'll add the apple liquor extracted from two gallons of hard cider I have in the freezer. :woohoo1:


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Northbound said:


> Today I picked up 5 gallons of fresh cider, on sale, at a local orchard.
> 
> Plan to add 10 lbs of honey. Once it's ready to bottle I'll add the apple liquor extracted from two gallons of hard cider I have in the freezer. :woohoo1:


ZOWIES!!:xzicon_sm! 

Do you rack your ciders? I'm reading both ways.

Are you going to prime your mix with honey? Or not at all?

Sounds like a cyser plus.
This is all new to me and and I'm having a blast with it.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Airoh said:


> ZOWIES!!:xzicon_sm!
> 
> Do you rack your ciders? I'm reading both ways.
> 
> ...


It is fun, cider is great to work with.

I always rack ciders, clears them up nicely, mainly I want to get them off the yeast cake on the bottom. 

Typically, I prime with sugar, its more consistent than honey. With this new batch if the alcohol level (ABV) is %17 or better I wont prime it, probably wouldnt carbonate.

In the summer, my wife has weekend quests up here, she makes melon balls from cantaloupe, mush melon and freezes them, then she puts a handful in a glass and pours cider on top. The frozen melon balls chill the drink and add a sweet flavor, chicks like it.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I havent done any brewing in along time. You got me going with this forum, So I through togethor some Mead with some orange rind and got the fermentor rocking.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm with you. Time to brew a batch of Chinook Stout. Been about 3 years since my last batch, anyone want to brew in the Grand Rapids area? I have everything we need, just a run to the store for a few items, and dust off my notebook with recipes.

Where is the best place to shop in GR? I used to go to B&B Liquors on 28th St, but I think it is gone now.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> I'm with you. Time to brew a batch of Chinook Stout. Been about 3 years since my last batch, anyone want to brew in the Grand Rapids area? I have everything we need, just a run to the store for a few items, and dust off my notebook with recipes.
> 
> Where is the best place to shop in GR? I used to go to B&B Liquors on 28th St, but I think it is gone now.



ME! ME! ME!!!!! Sicialiano's on Lake Michigan Drive Tim, everyone says it's a top notch place. (right across the street from Shawmut hills ATV/cycle)


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Excellent Kush. We can shop one night and plan another to brew. I miss the smell of a good roasted, chocolate, crystal malt wort.:corkysm55 I bet my wife doesn't though.:lol:

Check your pm's and I will work on a list of ingredients we need.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

If you havent brewed in a while youll be notice an increase in the price of hops; apparently there is a worldwide shortage. Growers cant keep up with the demand.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Folks, the addition of a Home Brew forum *is* being discussed, but it's peak load around here, so give us some time.

I'd expect a wait until after gun season ends and things lighten up here a bit...


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

That's good news!

Would be great to have a beer brewing/wine making forum!

Thanks for considering it!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I am bottling my Zweisgelt tomorrow. I have been bulk aging it a little while I built a filter. I could not afford the $150+ bucks so I bought a whole house filter for $16, got some 1 micron filters for it from eBay and bought a transfer pump from the hardware for $8. I got about $40 into it with the wood I plan on getting to mount it all.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Brewed up another 5 gal. of Mead the other day for the fermenter. 12 1/2 lb. honey and added some cinnomin and cloves to spice it up a bit.


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

This past weekend I primed and bottled (12 oz) ten gal. of cider. Nine gal had fermented dry, been racked, and then aged for a month. Added a gal of fresh cider and some corn sugar to prime. Hoping for something drinkable by Christmas. 

I also started a five gal batch of light blond ale and one of a high gravity red ale. Just hate it when I run out.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Frantz said:


> I am bottling my Zweisgelt tomorrow. I have been bulk aging it a little while I built a filter. I could not afford the $150+ bucks so I bought a whole house filter for $16, got some 1 micron filters for it from eBay and bought a transfer pump from the hardware for $8. I got about $40 into it with the wood I plan on getting to mount it all.


Sounds like a great DIY project, home brewers DIY too, rather than spend the big bucks. Sometimes I think that's half the fun it.

I am not an experienced wine maker. Do you filter the wine just prior to bottling?


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Brewed a Belgian Blonde Ale yesterday. I'm still learning about Belgians:
I used Belgian Pils, 2-row, 1/2 lb malted wheat, 1/2 sugar, Styrian and Saaz hops, pitched white labs 570.

Hoping to have a light, slightly spicy ale when it is finished. Won't know till after Christmas, Belgians need a little extra time to condition.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

1oldforester said:


> This past weekend I primed and bottled (12 oz) ten gal. of cider. Nine gal had fermented dry, been racked, and then aged for a month. Added a gal of fresh cider and some corn sugar to prime. Hoping for something drinkable by Christmas.
> 
> I also started a five gal batch of light blond ale and one of a high gravity red ale. Just hate it when I run out.


What yeast did you use for your light blonde ale?


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

Used Wyeast 1056 American Ale. Just looking for something light to drink during a slow ball game or whatever.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I was thinking about trying a batch of beer, a good Honey lager. Northern Brewers has a $7.99 shipping special that covers most everything but glass and racks, so you can order 5 kits and only pay the $7.99 to ship. Thinking I will order the Honey Brown Ale kit for $27.99.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Frantz said:


> I was thinking about trying a batch of beer, a good Honey lager. Northern Brewers has a $7.99 shipping special that covers most everything but glass and racks, so you can order 5 kits and only pay the $7.99 to ship. Thinking I will order the Honey Brown Ale kit for $27.99.


NB has good kits and I&#8217;ve ordered equipment from them recently, now that their shipping costs have dropped significantly. Another online HBS I use is http://www.austinhomebrew.com, they offer a flat rate shipping at $6.99 , I&#8217;ve used their kits, IMHO, they are comparable to if not better than NB.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

1oldforester said:


> Used Wyeast 1056 American Ale. Just looking for something light to drink during a slow ball game or whatever.


1056 is my favorite yeast, Ive had attenuation as low as 1.004.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Well guys....Here it is. My first batch of cider. I racked it. I stole 16 oz. to try it and went ahead filled a wine bottle with a teaspoon of sugar to try at Christmas. I wasted 12 or more ounces that I left in the bottom of the carboy. Is that normal? I wanted to keep the yeast out. 
I think there is more alcohol in it than a beer. It is a little on the warmside going down.:xzicon_sm


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

Sitting here drinking one of mine right now. Not the best I have ever had, but still very drinkable.

Yours looks nice and clear. Mine is cloudy.

Leaving some in the bottom of the carboy is the best way I have found to avoid sucking up some yeast with the last few ounces.

Enjoy.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Ginweed said:


> Charlie Papazian's "The Complete Joy of Homebrewing" (Often called the Homebrewer's Bible).





> Bought it, reading it, you are correct. First batch (indian pale ale) in the carboy! Will post results in a few wks.



Take a look at page 202 or 212 or something like that the recipe is called Dr. Bock..... I believe,(cant find the book right now, but I remember the recipe!!!! its been a long time since I made a batch)

Stuff is black as tar, and POTENT!!!!!! But tastes soooooooo Good!!!!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

1oldforester said:


> Sitting here drinking one of mine right now. Not the best I have ever had, but still very drinkable.
> 
> Yours looks nice and clear. Mine is cloudy.
> 
> ...


I should of said the pic is from when I started this batch.
Do you ever make a sparkling cider out of your batches?


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Airoh said:


> ..... went ahead filled a wine bottle with a teaspoon of sugar to try at Christmas.
> 
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Arrgh I just bought a case of bottles from Bells. Along with screw on caps.
I thought they were supposed to hold carbonation.


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

Airoh said:


> I should of said the pic is from when I started this batch.
> Do you ever make a sparkling cider out of your batches?


I made three five gallon batches this year. One has been left as is. The other two I decided to prime and bottle condition in 12 oz bottles. Added a container of frozen apple concentrate to each of them as well as 1/2 cup of corn sugar. One bottle fermented well and is very carbonated, but it is very dry and has a slightly sour taste. The other only fermented a little, is sweeter and has some apple taste to it. 

I have them in the basement to age, and have high hopes that they will improve over time.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Airoh said:


> Arrgh I just bought a case of bottles from Bells. Along with screw on caps.
> I thought they were supposed to hold carbonation.


Beer bottles are made to hold carbonation, wine bottles are risky.


----------



## woodchuck71 (Sep 9, 2006)

I have been throwing back and forth a new hobby, I told my wife I want to get into making wine. I have talked to a few people and they said it is pretty fun to do. So I think for x-mas my wife is going to get me a starter kit. Is there any kind you guys would suggest to just start off with. I have read some people start off with milk jugs and the ballon trick. I am really looking forwar to doing this and will need some help down the road for the diffrent kinds of wine. keep up the great thread it has been interesting reading through.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I buy my wine kits from Grapstompers.com as they are a really good bunch of people and willing to help answer your questions and support what they sell. I am asure that is the same of a lot of places, this just happens to be my choice.

I would not get a kit so far as supplies go. I would instead get with someone and build a kit to suit your goals. When you talk to the retailer about the juice kits themselves, I would make sure you know what YOU expect out of your wine. Do you prefer a red or a white, on a scale of 0-5, how dry do you want or like your wine?

Wine and beer are two different beasts. One moves fast the other takes time and patience as things happen at a different pace. make sure you pick on or the other at first so you do not get frustrated.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

woodchuck71 said:


> I have been throwing back and forth a new hobby, I told my wife I want to get into making wine. I have talked to a few people and they said it is pretty fun to do. So I think for x-mas my wife is going to get me a starter kit. Is there any kind you guys would suggest to just start off with. I have read some people start off with milk jugs and the ballon trick. I am really looking forwar to doing this and will need some help down the road for the diffrent kinds of wine. keep up the great thread it has been interesting reading through.



woodchuck71
I see you are in New Baltimore, There is a store at 21 and Garfield that I go to. Right now, the name escapes me, (just got done working 12 hours) but will find it for you in a sec..........

Ok, found it.......
Cap-N-Cork Home Brewing
16812 21 Mile Rd, Macomb, MI 48044
(586) 286-5202

Good guys and very intellegent!!!!

They have permade kits, but you can substitute different things for you particular situation.

Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

*We have our own forum on MS! *http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=210909 :woohoo1:


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!!!!!! It looks like the idea was accepted! Thanks again everyone. Now, lets make some use of this!!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I wondered when someone would notice.


----------

